# ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 treiber



## mrno (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Laptop mit der oben genannten Grafikkarte. Leider unterstützt der Standardtreiber keine 3D-Beschleunigung. Wenn ich es aktivieren will bringt er mir die Meldung: Die installierte Grafikkarte kann nicht für Hardware 3D/OpenGL benutzt werden. Gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, OpenGL & 3D nutzen zu können. Hab auch schon nach treibern gesucht gibt es aber für die Mobility nicht. Ich benutze zur Zeit Suse 9.1. Wenn jemand eine lösung hat bitte einfach schilder ich bin ein Linux-Anfänger.


----------



## RedWing (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
vielleicht probierst du mal den Treiber vom suse ftp
Also die 9700er wird unterstützt allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die Mobility mit
unterstützt wird...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## CodAv (31. Oktober 2004)

Entgegen dem, was ATI auf der Treiberseite schreibt, funktioniert der "normale" fglrx-Treiber auch mit Mobility-Chipsets! Downloade Dir den deiner XFree86-Version entsprechenden Treiber hier:

http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html


 Meine Erfahrungen mit dem ATI-Treiber für Linux sind zwiespältig... ATI unterstützt derzeit weder 64-Bit Systeme (Athlon64), noch das aktuelle XOrg 6.8, nur XOrg bis 6.7.x wird unterstützt. Die Hardwarebeschleunigung ist in Ordnung, allerdings gibt es mit Spielen häufig Probleme, UT2004 sei da mal als Beispiel zu erwähnen. Siehe dazu:

http://www.ataricommunity.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=377323

 NVIDIA-Karten sind die bessere Wahl für Linux-Zocker, sofern man die Wahl hat (bei Notebooks ja nicht immer der Fall).


----------



## mrno (1. November 2004)

Ich habe die treiber installiert bekomme aber immer noch die meldung  Die installierte Grafikkarte kann nicht für Hardware 3D/OpenGL benutzt werden. Was mach ich falsch


----------



## RedWing (1. November 2004)

Hi,
welchen hast du installiert?
Wenn du den von der suse Seite installiert hast und die README befolgt hast führ mal 

```
fglrxconfig
```
aus...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## mrno (1. November 2004)

ich habe den von der ati homepage genommen


----------



## RedWing (1. November 2004)

Hi,
also meines Erachtens wirst du mit dem wenig Erfolg haben,
da ATI nicht in der Lage zu sein scheint, anständige Treiber zu entwickeln, bei 
NVIDIA is das komischerweise kein Problem...
Probier mal bitte den Treiber von dem obigen Link...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## generador (1. November 2004)

Hi erstmal

habe eine 9800 Pro und das Problem das der treiber zwar installiert wird aber wenn ich sax mit dem befehl der readme ausführen will mein monitor immer ausgeht bzw. in standby

habe den suse treiber genommen

Ist ein Deawoo 17 Zoll TFT


----------



## mrno (1. November 2004)

ich bekomme auch wenn ich sax2 -r -m 0=fglrx -b /usr/X11R6/lib/sax/profile/firegl ausführe und dann die radeon 9700 auswähle einen schwarzen bildschirm. Was ist daran falsch


----------



## mrno (2. November 2004)

hab es jetzt hinbekommen. Kein schwarzer bildschirm mehr. generador musst einfach in der console XF86Config eingeben und die grafikkarte einstellen. Aber es wird nachdem ich die anleitung beendet habe und fglrxconfig ausgeführt habe noch kein 3D oder opengl unterstützt. Hat da jemand noch eine idee


----------



## generador (2. November 2004)

vielleicht hast du dann dir orginalen linuxtreiber geladen

ohne die ati treiber läuft sax bei mir ohne probs


----------



## mrno (3. November 2004)

ich habe die von der suse page geladen geht aber trotzdem nicht


----------

